

New Twitter Is About 50 Percent Rolled Out. Where’s The Facebook-Style Backlash? - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/30/new-twitter-lack-of-backlash/

======
Raphomet
New Twitter feels like Old Twitter, except it's faster and puts more of the
stuff I want to see in front of me.

Facebook has many, many more features than Twitter does, and the features it
has are not as easy for users to understand or use. When they reorganize the
UI or change fundamental site behavior, users struggle to relearn how to use
the site. It is a necessarily evil side effect of iterating on complex
application features.

------
idoh
Well, I feel like I am a backlash of one person. Twitter's selling points used
to be simplicity and encouraging developers / encouraging a platform. With the
change they are moving away from that simplicity and also taking something
away from the developers (no more app attribution). So it seems like a step
backwards to me on two fronts.

I think that this is really a symptom of Twitter's growth in employees. If you
have all of these front end developers / Product Managers they'll make
products even if they are the wrong thing.

------
jsz0
I would guess Twitter's users are on average more tech savvy than Facebook
users so change isn't as terrifying to them. Another factor is this weird
Internet indie/hipster mentality that anything big is worthy of scorn and in
all cases an alternative must be anointed as the _cool alternative_ which
shall not be criticized. As long as Facebook is gigantic Twitter gets to be
the _cool alternative_ for now. When your Mom joins though -- forget it. It's
going to be lame and if they dare modify a single pixel or font face then
expect an Internet riot.

------
mcobrien
It seems a good way to prevent backlash is to deploy over a period of weeks.
Before I got newtwitter I mostly ignored what other people were saying about
it. Now if I complain it's old news.

------
younata
I think most of the reason why there is no facebook-style backlash is because
the majority of users on twitter (those who actually post stuff) use separate
clients to do so.

I personally use twirssi [1] as my twitter client. YMMV.

[1] <http://twirssi.com/>

------
_delirium
it's not much of a backlash I suppose, but a small one:
<http://twitter.com/paulg/status/25998745559>

------
charlesju
The reason there isn't a backlash is because Twitter isn't used at the same
level of intensity as Facebook. When there are only 2-3 features that are
interesting on a web application, there isn't going to be a huge disconnect
from version to version.

------
Tichy
I only just realized that the new stuff obscures most of my lovingly chosen
background picture :-(

Other than that, I didn't care much yet, because I use a client to access
Twitter anyway.

------
robinduckett
What backlash?

It's better than the old interface.

Most of Facebook's design choices have left many users in the lurch.

